# Cats r in



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NoStringsAttached (Jun 4, 2013)

That's all I needed to hear-I'm going catfishing


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Only went out bout hour last night early 7 to 8 got 8 nice channels 3 were fish o 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## riverpirate2499 (Apr 10, 2012)

Caught 6 in the 2 lb range last weekend and had 2 other get off at the bank. They werent the hogs I wanted but they will taste fine Im sure. They are starting to bite more consistantly for me and that means a big fish fry is in tha making!!!


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

Over the last 2 weeks the bite has improved greatly. I am catching them in a little deeper water, instead of fishing inlets that are 3-5 fow im going a little further into the lakes and getting some nice bites. 

My trips that I have gone a few hours before dark and left the lake at sundown im getting a lot of bites of smaller cats, my night trips it seems to be dead untill midnight or after untill the bite starts. Night bights I am getting conciderable larger fish.


----------

